# Equalactin (giggle)



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

I just went out and bought every OTC med available for diarrhea that I haven't already tried. Equalactin was one.This morning I am reading the labels and deciding which to try first. The back of the box on Equalactin made me laugh right out loud.First, the box propaganda authoritatively tells us what causes IBS: water imbalance in the bowel (which in my understanding is more of a description than an etiology). Then it goes on to say that all you need is fiber to change the personality of your stools and "prevent the episode from becoming severe." AS IF!!!Do NOT use it for more than two days, it cautions. But I can "expect normal bowel movements" in 12-72 hours (as in, possibly THREE days after I start taking it). Does this strike anyone else as totally hilarious, or is it just me after a night of up-and-down-to-the-bathroom and I gotta go shoot a commercial today????


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Oh yeah, that is too funny!! Guess it only takes three days to whip our bowels into shape!







Ty


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

My doc says to take 2 fibercon twice a day. I have D with IBS, so laxative products scare the H out of me. But, I've been following orders and so far so good. Fibercon contains a lot of calcium which is known to be constipating so those of us with D might get some help from it.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

I have D--and Equalactin is just one of the millions of "cures" I've tried. It gave me what is probably the worst D I've ever had.


----------

